# Can someone explain this signal setup?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Was researching signals and thought this setup might work, can anyone explain it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

One word explains it all!

*FOBAR!*

I am wonder how long one's hair continues to stand on end after leaving the control tower! Shocking!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would be more worried about being shot or kidnapped then standing there reading those signals :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Seriously, WTF?!?! 

-J.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Xnats said:


> I would be more worried about being shot or kidnapped then standing there reading those signals :laugh:


Actually the dwarfs are probably only capable of showing 2 or 3 different aspects. Probably all such slow-speed operation that the signals basically just display "Stop" and some version of "Clear" or "Approach". (or at least European equivalents to those - I'm not familar with any European signal systems, but many of the fundamentals will be the same)

That's a pretty extensive and complicated piece of trackwork, but many large passenger terminals in North American are also up there.

The signal interlocking would be pretty complex to design, wire and install due to all the possible routes, but for the train operators no more complicated than any other signal - every signal applies on ONE track, at the location of the signal, and you follow the instructions conveyed by the indication. The rules for what the indications mean are very specific.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

What's up with all the overhead wiring/signs?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Catenary for electric engines. Not sure what the numbered signs mean.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those control towers are where Air Traffic Controllers go to work after they get fired by the FAA for sleeping on the job.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

A whole lot of beer and a texting amtrak engineer and you'd sail right through.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy sheep-dip batman


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The dwarfs are at the crossings so take it one at a time and hope you can hear the controller clearly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It appears those are for trolley type trains, the curves are much too sharp for typical trains.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It appears those are for trolley type trains, the curves are much too sharp for typical trains.


Telephoto lens. Makes things look shorter.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cv_acr said:


> Telephoto lens. Makes things look shorter.


I don't think so. The track spacing and the angle of the intersecting tracks just makes for a sharp corner.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't think so. The track spacing and the angle of the intersecting tracks just makes for a sharp corner.


I do think so.

The effect of the telephoto means you can't tell the angle of the intersecting track. The telephoto zoom makes everything look shortened and compressed and the diagonal track looks like its a much sharper angle.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Whatever you say.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Fine, think what you want, but this is exactly the effect that a photo taken from a low angle at extreme zoom with a telephoto lens will give you.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> Fine, think what you want, but this is exactly the effect that a photo taken from a low angle at extreme zoom with a telephoto lens will give you.


:gotooprah:





-J.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's another of the WTF moments


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It appears someone wanted a year round green tree with Xmas lights.

I just had to know:

Quote This bit of public art blends nature with traffic in one confusing sculture. It’s Pierre Vivant’s Traffic Light Tree. A giant sculpture of fully-functioning traffic lights in London. For some reason it’s parked next to a roundabout near Canary Wharf.

It was created by the Public Art Commissions Agency and it’s sure to confuse tourists, since roundabouts are confusing all by themselves. Remember the Griswolds in that Vacation movie? The light cycles of the Tree/Traffic Light mimic the action of Canary Wharf, imitating the landscape, while the light patterns match the rhythm of the domestic, financial and commercial goings on. Pretty strange, but neat.Quote Posted in Automotive by Conner Flynn on October 12th, 2008


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Has to be in Boston, 'nuff saidhwell:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

JackC said:


> Has to be in Boston, 'nuff saidhwell:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Amen Jack!!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

This yard is in Milan, Italy and I believe has tracks leading in to the main passenger terminal. The image is located at: http://www.redoveryellow.com/signals/misc/38853_milan_italy.jpg


B


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool traffic light "tree". Reminds me of something my kids would build out of their newer Lego pieces!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> :gotooprah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me???


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Your excused.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

All I can say, is if it freezes there in the winter,I hope that they have plenty of switch heaters. Hey how about taking a can of graphite and lubing those switches for me. HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

